# job offer



## debbyhope (Jan 9, 2011)

Iam married to a south african citizen & I'm currently on a relative visa. My husband will soon be registering & starting a company. I will be working for the company. If he writes a job offer letter etc, will it be accepted as part of my work visa application?


----------



## korriem (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not positive but I do know that the employer has to prove certain things, I pulled this from a website I was reading:

-Section 27(a) Refers to a foreigner;

* who is able to submit an offer of employment
* whose employer's chartered accountant submitted a certification that the post exists, the position and related job description was advertised in the prescribed manner and that no qualified SA citizen or resident was available to fill the position
*in respect of whom the Department of labor certified that the terms and conditions of such officer, including salary and benefits, are not inferior to those prevailing in relevant market segment for citizens/residents, taking into account the applicable collective bargaining agreements and other applicable standards, if any
*whose application falls within the yearly limits of available permits prescribed from time to time for each sector of industry, trade and commerce, following consultation with the Department of Trade & Industry, Labor and Education.


----------

